
Idea for Facebook App - Need Candid Feedback - tocomment

======
tocomment
Here's an idea I had for a facebook app. Can you guys please put it through
the Ycombinator gauntlet and give me any ideas, or feedback you might have
(positive or negative)

The Idea: A facebook app where you can enter all of your gift
certificates/cards, the store, the value on the card, and the expiration date.
You will then get notified when the card is about to expire so you can make
sure to use it. I still need to think of a way to tie it into the social
aspect of Facebook of course.

I got this idea after having three $50+ gift certificates expire on me! There
must be a way to get these things organized.

~~~
Tichy
Social aspect: what if your friends could claim your gift certificate if it is
x days before expiry?

~~~
tocomment
That's a great idea. So when you enter your cards, you can choose a time frame
for giving away your cards e.g., let me friends claim this card if I haven't
used it at least one week before expiration.

~~~
Tichy
Maybe one could it make somehow nicer, ie if your friend gets you to spend the
gift certificate for ice cream in time, he gets an ice cream cone, too.

------
Tichy
BerkShares:
<http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070619/lf_nm/usa_economy_berkshares_dc>

Apparently some cities in the US are devloping their own currency systems.

------
Alex3917
The other alternative would be just to create an app to anonymously email mom
and tell her to stop getting you those Bed, Bath, & Beyond gift certificates
for your birthday.

~~~
tocomment
Ha ha, that's great.

------
ks
If you're going to do that, why not make a generic "todo" app that can remind
you should visit the dentist, or watch a TV program?

~~~
migpwr
I agree with this... you'd be accomplishing the same thing as a generic todo
list with a reminder.

Personally, the only way I could see you spinning this into something "worth
it" would be the ability to swap unwanted giftcards with friends...

good luck.

------
petervandijck
Way too specific.

